# Typo - the and teh - will be and wil lbe - Any solution ?



## din (Jul 4, 2008)

This may sound funny I know.

OK, here it goes.

When I type very fast, I make two mistakes always. I was going through the emails I send (I corrected them all before sending though) to my clients.

1. In most cases, I type *the* as *teh*

2. In most cases, I type *will be* as *wil lbe*

I know this is not a serious issue as email client has spell checking thing, also when I type in FF text area, that also has a spell checker. So I can correct it before posting.

Still, just wondering any others has got similar issues ? Is it just me ? Its quite natural ?


----------



## goobimama (Jul 4, 2008)

I used to have trouble typing people (poepel). So I had done the MS Word autocorrect thing to correct it. Dad noticed this one day and fired the crap out of me. I have since learnt how to type people effortlessly.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 4, 2008)

Actually I deliberately type *the* as *teh* sometimes.
It sounds teh l33t.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 4, 2008)

The *teh* happens with me a lot of times!! Also, I sometimes type *a* instead of *s* and vice-versa!!


----------



## mehulved (Jul 4, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Actually I deliberately type *the* as *teh* sometimes.
> It sounds teh l33t.


Cos you're teh smap bot.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 4, 2008)

Correct it deliberately. Every time you type “teh”, stop right there and change it to “the”. You’ll be fixed in a couple of days. That’s it.

If you use some auto-correction software, you’ll keep making this mistake and it will only get worse.


----------



## Hitboxx (Jul 4, 2008)

How can it not be natural? I mean I do a lot of these "silly" things, /me is typo maharaj!

I always type Download as Downlaod and like as liek, probably has done it some 100 times now! I don't see myself improving either, /me is low


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 4, 2008)

I think one tends to do that kind of a swapping mistake when one's thinking and typing speeds don't sync adequately.

I've had the same issue but only for a short period of time, its easy to avoid with a little extra focus, or looking at the keyboard and typing.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 4, 2008)

Im the king of typos. If you come to IRC you will definitely notice that. The main reason for me is that I have this weird typing style. I only use two fingers from both hands to type unlike good typists who use all their fingers. best way to correct them is to use a Spell checker and come back and correct it, slowly type the words out and make sure you get them right for a few days(it becomes natural after that) if you are  into typing alot on Word Processors you could setup the words teh to auto change to the, however thats actually cheating yourself since you don't benefit from the auto change.


----------



## lywyre (Jul 4, 2008)

When we type fast and consciously not try to avoid mistakes, we will be making typos. I too some time make mistakes, but always on the lookout and correct it. I was so much into autocorrect at a point that this really happened: during a seminar, while writing on the the whiteboard, *I wrote (yes wrote, not typed) 'teh' instead of 'the', and waited some moment for 'teh' to automatically change into 'the'.* Since then I made a conscious effort to type correctly before making any mistake. All I had to do was slow myself a fraction.


----------



## Faun (Jul 4, 2008)

teh ftw


----------



## jack_the_ripper (Jul 4, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> How can it not be natural? I mean I do a lot of these "silly" things, /me is typo maharaj!
> 
> I always type Download as Downlaod and like as liek, probably has done it some 100 times now! I don't see myself improving either, /me is low



Downlaod and liek! i guess those are the most common typos in the world.! I just cant get over them!


----------



## narangz (Jul 4, 2008)

lywyre said:


> during a seminar, while writing on the the whiteboard, *I wrote (yes wrote, not typed) 'teh' instead of 'the', and waited some moment for 'teh' to automatically change into 'the'.* Since then I made a conscious effort to type correctly before making any mistake. All I had to do was slow myself a fraction.




Haha


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 5, 2008)

Hey.......so "teh" is a typo???
After seeing "teh" in so many threads in this forum (and a lot sites too) I used to think it as some geeky things like LOL,ROFL etc.  
Even I was thinking replacing my "the" with "teh"


----------



## Faun (Jul 5, 2008)

^^

\m/ this ones for ur avatar


----------



## goobimama (Jul 5, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> Hey.......so "teh" is a typo???
> After seeing "teh" in so many threads in this forum (and a lot sites too) I used to think it as some geeky things like LOL,ROFL etc.
> Even I was thinking replacing my "the" with "teh"


Actually many people do type the as 'teh'. For instance, it sounds much cooler to say "this is teh sh1t"


----------



## Pathik (Jul 5, 2008)

See I said so. Teh is in. Teh is the future. Teh ftw.


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Jul 5, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> I always type Download as Downlaod




yup...do taht all the time....

also,wat does 'l33t' stand for??????????

LOL!!! another typo!! 'taht'


----------



## Faun (Jul 5, 2008)

^^noob
*uncyclopedia.org/wiki/Leet


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Jul 5, 2008)

^^



*uncyclopedia.org/wiki/Leet said:


> joob : Jewish n00b
> wtf : World Taekwondo Federation
> wft : (shakespeare) What **** thou?
> 0MFG : Ontario Mega Finance Group
> ...



LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jul 5, 2008)

> Writing without typos is totally outdated
> 
> 
> Will everyone please shut up about the typos on blogs? Show me someone who is blogging every day and also complains about someone’s typos. Just try. See? You can’t. Because anyone who is trying to come up with fresh ideas, and convey them in an intelligent, organized way, on a daily basis, has way too many things on their plate to complain about other peoples’ typos.
> ...



hope this helps...


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Jul 5, 2008)

All Hail Typos!!!!


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 5, 2008)

din said:


> This may sound funny I know.
> 
> OK, here it goes.
> 
> ...



Use Texter: *lifehacker.com/software/texter/lifehacker-code-texter-windows-238306.php

Assign teh for the in the settings and whenever u type "teh" in any window or any app, it automatically gets converted into "the"

You can add more such words.. btw, this not a app for typo solution, but in ur case, it is.


----------



## din (Jul 5, 2008)

@all my friends

Thanks a lot for the suggestions and I am lil happy I have company 

@Gigacore

Oh no, never  This reminds me Goobi's example. If we use auto correction, I will never type it correctly.

I use the spell check only to know whether it is wrong, I do not use it for auto correction. When I see 'teh' and the red under line, I delete that and type again.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 5, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> hope this helps...


Just to let you know, even that very article is absolutely free of any sort of spelling, grammatical or punctuation errors. Yes, there are no typos to be seen.

So, even though she may blabber on about whether or not perfect writing is passé, I’m sure she’s aware on a very conscious level that error free journalism is classy and a cut above the rest. That’s why she ensures that her own articles are meticulously proofread and purged of any mistakes.

I don’t know what prompted her to author that article, but she sure as Hell neither has faith in her own words nor acts upon them. It’s a hypocritical essay at best. Heck, she even goes to the lengths of using accurate typography and places the correct apostrophe (’) everywhere instead of the more common, wrong one (').

Oh, and stop plagiarising the work of others and stealing intellectual property. Credit the author and provide a link to it. We’ll do the reading ourselves by visiting the blog in question. Don’t post the article in its entirety. It’s blatant theft, that’s what it is.

The article in question here, “*Writing without typos is totally outdated*”, has been authored by Penelope Trunk for _Brazen Careerist_.

--------------------

After reading some of the comments on that entry, most of which are in disagreement with the author’s views, I have come to realise that the entire thing is even more ridiculous that I’d initially thought. Writing is essentially a profession and what it yields is the product—when did it become OK to sell flawed products? Would you accept it if the new car you just bought came from the factory with even a tiny, but noticeable, scratch on any part of it? 

Sure, it doesn’t make much of a difference and isn’t even visible when seen from a distance, but it’s still a flaw. You don’t want a flawed product. In a similar fashion, if you’re a reader with any zest for the art of writing and the article you’re reading, you don’t want even one misspelled letter in it. And, you know what, you’re entitled to it too.

Stop saying typos don’t matter, because they very well do.


----------



## krazzy (Jul 5, 2008)

My problem is a bit different. In an effort to type correctly, I type very slow. Filled-Void says his typing style is weird since he uses only two fingers. Well, I use only one. Also I still don't perfectly know which key is where. I still sometimes stop mid-typing, trying to find where the hell did that 'f' go. Then after sometime, I realise it's right there in front of me. Obviously I cannot type without looking at the keyboard.

When I'm on the IRC where typing fast is required, I just blindly stab my keyboard, hoping that my fingers are finding the right key. Most often they don't. And what ends up is what I like to call is a 'Typostrophe'.

I need help in typing fast. Fast and accurate.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 5, 2008)

aryayush said:


> The correct apostrophe (’)  Wrong apostrophe (').


Dude, WTF! I didn't know there were two apostrophes!  Where did you get that one from? And what is wrong in the second one?


----------



## goobimama (Jul 5, 2008)

krazzy said:


> My problem is a bit different. In an effort to type correctly, I type very slow. Filled-Void says his typing style is weird since he uses only two fingers. Well, I use only one. Also I still don't perfectly know which key is where. I still sometimes stop mid-typing, trying to find where the hell did that 'f' go. Then after sometime, I realise it's right there in front of me. Obviously I cannot type without looking at the keyboard.
> 
> When I'm on the IRC where typing fast is required, I just blindly stab my keyboard, hoping that my fingers are finding the right key. Most often they don't. And what ends up is what I like to call is a 'Typostrophe'.
> 
> I need help in typing fast. Fast and accurate.


Just learn typing the hard way man. Start with ASDF and you will be on your way to typing at 90-100 wpm. Will take you about an hour a day for two months to cover the entire keyboard though. And the 100 wpm will come in about 6-7 months. Although once you get the speed, you will never forget it (might drop to around 80 wpm sometimes, but that's a different matter)

--


----------



## krazzy (Jul 5, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Dude, WTF! I didn't know there were two apostrophes!  Where did you get that one from? And what is wrong in the second one?


AFAIK, ( ' ) is an inverted comma, whereas the other one (not present on my keyboard) is the actual apostrophe.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 5, 2008)

Filled-Void, you are not the typo king. That's reserved till 2019 for QuizMaster.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 5, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Dude, WTF! I didn't know there were two apostrophes!  Where did you get that one from? And what is wrong in the second one?


Well, no one pays any attention to it, specially because it’s not readily available on Windows based computers, but the correct apostrophes and quotation marks are 6s and 9s.

Here’s a demonstration:

This is ‘correct’ and this is 'wrong'. Did you get my point? No? “This” is correct and "this" is wrong.

Can you spot the difference? The correct usage includes two different symbols for either end of the word/phrase/sentence. Also, “it's” is wrong and “it’s” is correct and when you mention the year somewhere, it’s supposed to be “iLife ’08”, not “iLife '08” or even “iLife ‘08”.

I hope I’ve not confused you. 

On the Mac keyboard, pressing Shift and Option in conjugation with the ‘[’ and ‘]’ keys yields these four different characters. I don’t know how to achieve this on Windows, or whether it’s even possible.

Now that you (hopefully) know the difference, you’ll notice that all professional publications always use these correctly. In fact, Microsoft Word even automatically corrects them for you (in most cases).

One more thing you may not know is that those three dots that people use is actually supposed to be a single character called an ellipsis. It’s not supposed to be three individual dots (...), it’s just one character (…). Try highlighting these two with your mouse cursor; you won’t be able to highlight the dots in the later example individually.

Enjoy.


----------



## krazzy (Jul 5, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Just learn typing the hard way man. Start with ASDF...


I don't get it. What is ASDF? 



aryayush said:


> Well, no one pays any attention to it, specially because it’s not readily available on Windows based computers, but the correct apostrophes and quotation marks are 6s and 9s.
> 
> Here’s a demonstration:
> 
> ...


OK. Since I don’t have these characters on my keyboard, I might as well copy them from your post and save them somewhere. So that when I need them, I’ll just copy and paste them in my post (or whatever that I’m writing).  Would be a lot of work though. So I'll reserve it for important stuff. Till then don’t mind my 's.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 5, 2008)

> I don't get it. What is ASDF?



Refer to any typing tutorial. That's where you begin..


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 5, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Refer to any typing tutorial. That's where you begin..



tehehehe... ASDF ;LKJ

I hate that hard way.. chatting too much has improved my typing skills..


----------



## aryayush (Jul 5, 2008)

ASDF are the four keys your fingers must always keep returning to while you type.

Milind, do you actually type with your fingers placed on ASDF?


----------



## goobimama (Jul 5, 2008)

Yep. Always. My index fingers automatically start finding the t*ts on the keyboard (that's what they're called!). 

@gigacore: Can you type without looking at the keyboard?


----------



## aryayush (Jul 5, 2008)

No wonder you can type so fast…


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 5, 2008)

goobimama said:


> @gigacore: Can you type without looking at the keyboard?



Yeah!


----------



## praka123 (Jul 5, 2008)

I have this problem ,you know while typing....the "$" comes soo often   especially in any of those troll threads!


----------



## hullap (Jul 5, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Actually I deliberately type *the* as *teh* sometimes.
> It sounds teh l33t.


uber h4xors are teh |337, not u n00b 
and
*images.wikia.com/uncyclopedia/images/5/5d/Hello.JPG


----------



## narangz (Jul 5, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Well, no one pays any attention to it, specially because it’s not readily available on Windows based computers, but the correct apostrophes and quotation marks are 6s and 9s.
> 
> Here’s a demonstration:
> 
> ...



How did you type ellipsis as a single character?


----------



## Faun (Jul 5, 2008)

^^ wat abt this
… (ALT+0133)
᠁
⋰
⋱

*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/ellipsis.jpg

lolz


----------



## goobimama (Jul 5, 2008)

narangz said:


> How did you type ellipsis as a single character?


There has go be some kind of character panel in Windows right? Might want to drag it in from there. On the mac it is Option + ;


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 5, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^ wat abt this
> … (ALT+0133)
> ᠁
> ⋰
> ...



hmmm.... looks like win 95, is it ?


----------



## Faun (Jul 5, 2008)

ƒ±Åo╬áµ⌠Æ♣Θ╕⌐
lolz



Gigacore said:


> hmmm.... looks like win 95, is it ?


no sire, its xp lolz...takin a break from linux now too lazy yo restart PC.

I don't like themes in XP, its just for gaming performance.


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 6, 2008)

Change your keyboard to Dvorak


----------



## krazzy (Jul 6, 2008)

narangz said:


> How did you type ellipsis as a single character?



Because it is a single character, and not multiple individual dots. But you won't find it on a Windows machine. Standard keyboards don't have it.


----------



## Faun (Jul 6, 2008)

krazzy said:


> Because it is a single character, and not multiple individual dots. But you won't find it on a Windows machine. Standard keyboards don't have it.


dude just hit *ALT+0133* 

I got these in Arch:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Screenshot-CharacterMapsmall.jpg


On linux just type "&#special_number;" 

```
&#8230(;)
```
 to get …

```
&#8942(;)
```
 to get ⋮

or better there are FF extensions to do these automatically

but guess its simply noobish to write ellipsis as single char when we can easily (...) lolz


----------



## Pathik (Jul 6, 2008)

Use the Character Map to find them. Though the ellipsis isnt on that too.


----------



## Faun (Jul 6, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Use the Character Map to find them. Though the ellipsis isnt on that too.


its in there, look at the above posts by me


----------



## narangz (Jul 6, 2008)

goobimama said:


> There has go be some kind of character panel in Windows right? Might want to drag it in from there. On the mac it is Option + ;



There is character map. I know that but was wondering if there is some alternate method.



T159 said:


> ^^ wat abt this
> … (ALT+0133)
> ᠁
> ⋰
> ...



Any other method without those ALT+ /character map?


----------



## krazzy (Jul 6, 2008)

T159 said:


> dude just hit *ALT+0133*


Am I supposed to hit that while typing? Cause it's not working.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 6, 2008)

^ Why not. Just keep *Alt* pressed, press *0,1,3,3* quickly and release *Alt* . Standard Procedure.


----------



## Faun (Jul 6, 2008)

krazzy said:


> Am I supposed to hit that while typing? Cause it's not working.


yeah wit hAlt key pressed type the digits. I used numeric pad for digits 
same as pathik said.


----------



## din (Jul 6, 2008)

T159 said:


> yeah *wit hAlt* key



Looks like Din wrote this


----------



## krazzy (Jul 6, 2008)

T159 said:


> yeah wit hAlt key pressed type the digits. I used numeric pad for digits
> same as pathik said.


Does not work on my lappy.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 6, 2008)

OK. So the gist of it is:

Linux: &#8230(;) (Works on the Mac too.)
Windows: Alt + (0 + 1 + 3 + 3) or using that character map thingy.
Mac: Option + ;

Just one of the many little things that bring out the stark difference between the user interface of Mac OS X, Windows and Linux.

(Sure, the ellipsis is a tiny little thing and is of hardly any consequence. I _know_ that. Don’t start about that now. And let’s get back to the topic at hand.)


----------



## pimpom (Jul 6, 2008)

Going back to the OP's post, we have a different problem when typing in my language which uses a modified version of the English alphabet. The word *teh* is fairly common and has more than one meaning. The single _*i*_ is also a word meaning *you* or *your*. It is very annoying when a word processor insists on changing _*teh*_ to _*the*_ and _*i*_ to _*I*_. So, whenever I install a word processor for people with limited computer skills, the first thing I do is remove those words from the auto-correction list.

By the way, are you familiar with Skitt's Law ? It states that someone who points out a spelling or grammatical error in someone else's post (in a forum or newsgroup) is very likely to make the same kind of mistake in the very same post in which he points out the mistake. It's uncanny how accurate this Law is. I've seen it happen so many times in newsgroups and forums.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 6, 2008)

Well teh is more l33t sp3ak or whatever it is. The OP doesn't want to type teh, but ends up typing it cause of his lack of motor skills and let's face it, Din is no genius. Anyway, it is only after constant conditioning can one get rid of these frequent typos. 

As for your Skitt's law, I've seen it happen, but not in the frequency you have mentioned.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 6, 2008)

pimpom said:


> By the way, are you familiar with Skitt's Law ? It states that someone who points out a spelling or grammatical error in someone else's post (in a forum or newsgroup) is very likely to make the same kind of mistake in the very same post in which he points out the mistake. It's uncanny how accurate this Law is. I've seen it happen so many times in newsgroups and forums.


Umm… I do that all the time and I don’t think it happens to me (and yes, I proofread my posts too).


----------

